# Masterbuilt 40" glass view( I need more smoke)



## junebugg (Jul 10, 2010)

I tried wood chips, and pellets. They just don't give me the smoke I need in my meat. The damper is open full throttle. I'm use ta a real smoker, not electric. I still use my Horizon and Good one smoker, but I like the set it and forget it. Is there anyway I can amp up the smoke? I know that there's a product out there called the smoke daddy, and smoke pistol. The smoke daddy is a bit more than the smoke pistol, but you don't have to buy their pellet filled carts. I would appreciate any info or advice. If this cheapy masterbuilt can't do it, I might sell all my smokers and buy a FEC-100, that should do
SMOKE ON


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't use the MES but was wondering why you could not use chunks instead of chips?  Just my thoughts.


----------



## junebugg (Jul 10, 2010)

Chunks are too big to fit in the chip loader. It only holds a cup of wood chips or pellets


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 11, 2010)

I use the 40" MES and have no problem with chips putting out plenty of smoke.  Remember what you want is Thin Blue Smoke, Not Heavy White Smoke.

I also use a A-MAZE-N-SMOKER cold smoke generator, it is far cheaper than a smoke daddy or a smoke pistol and runs on Saw Dust which is cheap and easily acquired.

If you click on the link it will take you to their web site. A-MAZE-N-SMOKER


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> I use the 40" MES and have now problem with chips putting out plenty of smoke.  Remember what you want is Thin Blue Smoke, Not Heavy White Smoke.
> 
> I also use a A-MAZE-N-SMOKER cold smoke generator, it is far cheaper than a smoke daddy or a smoke pistol and runs on Saw Dust which is cheap and easily acquired.
> 
> If you click on the link it will take you to their web site. A-MAZE-N-SMOKER


The man has a good suggestion for you, many folks are using this product to solve the lack of smoke issue. Do check it out, at least to know what he is talking about. It's all good my friend.


----------



## junebugg (Jul 11, 2010)

Has anyone ever put another thermometer in the MES to see if the digital thermometer is true? I set the temp to the max 275° and installed 2 temp gauges, and they where at 223. Just wondering if anyone else had this problem


----------



## bobbygee (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm sure most of us here uses an external thermometer or 2 for monitoring the smokers internal temp and meat temp.The one that comes with the unit is junk.My unit runs about 10 degrees low when the smoker is set at the 225 [email protected] 275 its on the money.50 degrees off sounds like a problem.I suggest returning it or call masterbuilt, they'll probably send out a new controller to you..Oh yeah..I too had the lack of smoke issue and bought the amazingsmoker and it took care of the issue. I know....sounds like a paid advertisement, but it really does work.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Jul 12, 2010)

You've started 3 threads coming at the same question from different angles.  In one of the other threads, you said you soaked your chips for 24 hours.  Several people suggested that you not soak your chips at all.  Have you tried that?

I use chunks in my MES.  Not huge chunks, but bigger that chips.  I have an older model with the bigger chip loader.  If you have the 1200W model, maybe its smaller loader won't handle chunks as well, I don't know?? 

I also put a couple of small pieces of Royal Oak in my chip pan when I'm pre-heating and add another piece every hour or two.  The charcoal helps keep your wood smoking when the burner is off.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 13, 2010)

The AWNS is a great product, and the amount of smoke is on the light side if your burning just one end.

Personally I burn both ends and am satisfied with the amount of smoke burning two ends.

If you wanted even more smoke, you could run the AWNS and add chips via the chip loader, and that will produce more smoke than most would want.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2010)

As some mentioned above, The A-MAZE-N-SMOKER is the way to go, especially for an MES owner having trouble getting enough smoke. I love my AMNS---It made my smoking soooo much easier. I can't wait for the NY Salmon run, now that I will be able to put more smoke on Salmon without more heat.

Bearcarver


----------



## dale5351 (Jul 13, 2010)

deltadude  said:


> If you wanted even more smoke, you could run the AWNS and add chips via the chip loader, and that will produce more smoke than most would want.


There was a link to a very good video on one of the threads (sorry, I lost which one) that showed a guy using the AMNS to smoke cheese.  He lit it at both ends and in the middle.

Added -- here is the link


----------



## loveno33 (Jul 14, 2010)

Do you use the Amaz-n-smoker in the MES?  If so, do you just put it on the lowest rack or bottom of smoker?


----------



## ronp (Jul 14, 2010)

I put mine on the bottom rack.


----------



## tg923 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a 40" MES and when I began using it, I had the same problem of low smoke using the stock chip system. I purchased a Smoke Daddy Big Kahuna and put that on my Masterbuilt smoker. Since adding it, my smoke problem is gone. The beauty of the Smoke Daddy is that you can use wood chips, chunks or pellets, your choice. It really puts out the smoke and also can be used to cold smoke. You can find them here. http://smokedaddyinc.com


----------



## logical1 (Jan 30, 2014)

holy thread resurrection Batman


----------



## tg923 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow............guess I needed to check dates!


----------



## logical1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol..... It's all good. I'm sure me included, many people have read a thread and answered it even though it was a slightly outdated one. 
 I mean it's all about participating right...


----------



## slots (Jan 31, 2014)

I to have an MES 40 with window and i have recently bought an AMNPS and it is the best investment i have made for my smoker.  It will give you all the smoke you need, and also opens up a whole new world to cold smoking stuff in the MES.  It will be the best $ you spend on a smoker. 

Dave


----------



## mfreel (Jan 31, 2014)

AMNPS and the Maverick 732 remote temp probe.  That's all I need in life.  Besides a cow and a pig.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2014)

mfreel said:


> AMNPS and the Maverick 732 remote temp probe.  That's all I need in life.  Besides a cow and a pig.


LOL---Exactly----An MES, AMNPS, ET-732, Cow, Pig, and a cold beer.

Bear


----------



## junebugg (Jul 10, 2010)

I tried wood chips, and pellets. They just don't give me the smoke I need in my meat. The damper is open full throttle. I'm use ta a real smoker, not electric. I still use my Horizon and Good one smoker, but I like the set it and forget it. Is there anyway I can amp up the smoke? I know that there's a product out there called the smoke daddy, and smoke pistol. The smoke daddy is a bit more than the smoke pistol, but you don't have to buy their pellet filled carts. I would appreciate any info or advice. If this cheapy masterbuilt can't do it, I might sell all my smokers and buy a FEC-100, that should do
SMOKE ON


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't use the MES but was wondering why you could not use chunks instead of chips?  Just my thoughts.


----------



## junebugg (Jul 10, 2010)

Chunks are too big to fit in the chip loader. It only holds a cup of wood chips or pellets


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 11, 2010)

I use the 40" MES and have no problem with chips putting out plenty of smoke.  Remember what you want is Thin Blue Smoke, Not Heavy White Smoke.

I also use a A-MAZE-N-SMOKER cold smoke generator, it is far cheaper than a smoke daddy or a smoke pistol and runs on Saw Dust which is cheap and easily acquired.

If you click on the link it will take you to their web site. A-MAZE-N-SMOKER


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> I use the 40" MES and have now problem with chips putting out plenty of smoke.  Remember what you want is Thin Blue Smoke, Not Heavy White Smoke.
> 
> I also use a A-MAZE-N-SMOKER cold smoke generator, it is far cheaper than a smoke daddy or a smoke pistol and runs on Saw Dust which is cheap and easily acquired.
> 
> If you click on the link it will take you to their web site. A-MAZE-N-SMOKER


The man has a good suggestion for you, many folks are using this product to solve the lack of smoke issue. Do check it out, at least to know what he is talking about. It's all good my friend.


----------



## junebugg (Jul 11, 2010)

Has anyone ever put another thermometer in the MES to see if the digital thermometer is true? I set the temp to the max 275° and installed 2 temp gauges, and they where at 223. Just wondering if anyone else had this problem


----------



## bobbygee (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm sure most of us here uses an external thermometer or 2 for monitoring the smokers internal temp and meat temp.The one that comes with the unit is junk.My unit runs about 10 degrees low when the smoker is set at the 225 [email protected] 275 its on the money.50 degrees off sounds like a problem.I suggest returning it or call masterbuilt, they'll probably send out a new controller to you..Oh yeah..I too had the lack of smoke issue and bought the amazingsmoker and it took care of the issue. I know....sounds like a paid advertisement, but it really does work.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Jul 12, 2010)

You've started 3 threads coming at the same question from different angles.  In one of the other threads, you said you soaked your chips for 24 hours.  Several people suggested that you not soak your chips at all.  Have you tried that?

I use chunks in my MES.  Not huge chunks, but bigger that chips.  I have an older model with the bigger chip loader.  If you have the 1200W model, maybe its smaller loader won't handle chunks as well, I don't know?? 

I also put a couple of small pieces of Royal Oak in my chip pan when I'm pre-heating and add another piece every hour or two.  The charcoal helps keep your wood smoking when the burner is off.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 13, 2010)

The AWNS is a great product, and the amount of smoke is on the light side if your burning just one end.

Personally I burn both ends and am satisfied with the amount of smoke burning two ends.

If you wanted even more smoke, you could run the AWNS and add chips via the chip loader, and that will produce more smoke than most would want.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2010)

As some mentioned above, The A-MAZE-N-SMOKER is the way to go, especially for an MES owner having trouble getting enough smoke. I love my AMNS---It made my smoking soooo much easier. I can't wait for the NY Salmon run, now that I will be able to put more smoke on Salmon without more heat.

Bearcarver


----------



## dale5351 (Jul 13, 2010)

deltadude  said:


> If you wanted even more smoke, you could run the AWNS and add chips via the chip loader, and that will produce more smoke than most would want.


There was a link to a very good video on one of the threads (sorry, I lost which one) that showed a guy using the AMNS to smoke cheese.  He lit it at both ends and in the middle.

Added -- here is the link


----------



## loveno33 (Jul 14, 2010)

Do you use the Amaz-n-smoker in the MES?  If so, do you just put it on the lowest rack or bottom of smoker?


----------



## ronp (Jul 14, 2010)

I put mine on the bottom rack.


----------



## tg923 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a 40" MES and when I began using it, I had the same problem of low smoke using the stock chip system. I purchased a Smoke Daddy Big Kahuna and put that on my Masterbuilt smoker. Since adding it, my smoke problem is gone. The beauty of the Smoke Daddy is that you can use wood chips, chunks or pellets, your choice. It really puts out the smoke and also can be used to cold smoke. You can find them here. http://smokedaddyinc.com


----------



## logical1 (Jan 30, 2014)

holy thread resurrection Batman


----------



## tg923 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow............guess I needed to check dates!


----------



## logical1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol..... It's all good. I'm sure me included, many people have read a thread and answered it even though it was a slightly outdated one. 
 I mean it's all about participating right...


----------



## slots (Jan 31, 2014)

I to have an MES 40 with window and i have recently bought an AMNPS and it is the best investment i have made for my smoker.  It will give you all the smoke you need, and also opens up a whole new world to cold smoking stuff in the MES.  It will be the best $ you spend on a smoker. 

Dave


----------



## mfreel (Jan 31, 2014)

AMNPS and the Maverick 732 remote temp probe.  That's all I need in life.  Besides a cow and a pig.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2014)

mfreel said:


> AMNPS and the Maverick 732 remote temp probe.  That's all I need in life.  Besides a cow and a pig.


LOL---Exactly----An MES, AMNPS, ET-732, Cow, Pig, and a cold beer.

Bear


----------

